# Persönliche Meinung zur Canon EOS-300



## Edgecrusher (26. September 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich will demnächst auch mit Fotografieren anfangen und mir ist die Canon EOS-300 ins Auge gefallen, ich hab mir den Test auf ciao.com durchgelesen und bin schon recht überzeugt.
Aber was haltet ihr von der Kamera? Ist sie gut, um damit anzufangen wenn man "richtig" in die Fotografie einsteigen will, also nicht nur Urlaubsbildchen und Schnappschüsse machen will? Viele manuelle Funktionen wären mir auch wichtig, da ich mal denke, dass man das ganze besser lernt wenn man nicht alles einer Automatik überlässt.

Vielen Dank,

Edge


----------



## Vitalis (26. September 2002)

Hi 

Also ich weiß über die EOS-300 zwar nichts genaues, aber was ich so mit der Zeit gelesen und gehört habe, ist diese Kamera perfekt zum günstigen Einstieg in die "richtige" Fotografie. Und klar kannste damit alles manuell einstellen.


----------



## Edgecrusher (27. September 2002)

ok, thx für die antwort, bloß stehe ich vor einer weiteren hürde:

kann mir noch jemand erklären, was die beschreibungen bei objektiven bedeuten und mir vielleicht ein objektiv für den anfang empfehlen?
dann wär ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden...

thx 
edge


----------



## Vitalis (27. September 2002)

Ich hab nicht viel Zeit grad und auch keine große Ahnung von einzelnen Objektiven, deshalb nur kurz.

Wenn Du diese Seite nimmst:
http://www.canon.de/pro/fot/slr/obj

Es gibt Objektive mit fester Brennweite, d.h. Du bist auf einen Bildausschnitt beschränkt. Das wär z.B. ein Objektiv mit 50mm Brennweite: http://www.canon.de/pro/fot/slr/obj/sta/50mm1_1.4usm Damit hat man einen Bildausschnitt wie das menschliche Auge. AF bedeutet Autofocus, damit kannst der Kamera das Scharfstellen überlassen.  Lichtstärke 1.0 heißt, daß Du eine sehr große Blendenöffnung einstellen kannst und damit auch bei wenig Licht kurzes belichten möglich ist, allerdings mit einer kurzen Schärfentiefe. Naja lies dir am besten den Objektiv-Teil dieses Kurses durch: http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm 

Aber es gibt auch Zoom-Objektive wie das: http://www.canon.de/pro/fot/slr/obj/zst/ef28_200mm_3.5_5.6
Da kannste halt zwischen verschiedenen Brennweiten zoomen und bist flexibler 


Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Edgecrusher (27. September 2002)

ok, vielen dank, das hat mich echt ein gutes stück weitergebracht 

edge


----------



## sid (27. September 2002)

*schon gekauft_*

hi,

ich hoffe dass du die eos 300 noch nicht gekauft
hast, sie bekommt in den nächsten tagen einen 
nachfolger die 300v . einen testbericht zur neuauflage
kannst du im aktuellen fotomagazin lesen.

also lieber ein paar tage warten und dann eine
300 mit moderneren und erweiterten features kaufen.

bei den canon-objektiven gibt es die
einfachen ef-objektive, die usm mit 
lautlosem motor und schnellerer fokussierung.

die if haben besonders gute gläser und du musst
für sie auch schon ne ganze menge mehr kohle zahlen, 
dafür ist der blick durch den kamerasucher bei
diesen objektiven heller, dank der höheren qualität
der gläser bekommst du eine bessere bildqualität, 
allerdings müsstest du den ca dreifachen preis
der eos 300v  zahlen.

.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. September 2002)

Also ich hab nun seit ungefähr 2 Wochen die EOS-300, bin auch noch Anfänger, und finde sie wirklich gut. Sogar meine Ergebnisse sind recht schick  

Die Verkäuferin hat gemeint dass es eine neue 300er ist, mit sozusagen: Bugfixes 

Ich kenn mich mit dieser 300v zwar nicht aus, hab sie noch nie gesehen aber ich glaube die 300 langt dicke für den einstieg. 

Objektiv:
Ich habe ein 28-80er, das langt mir erstmal. Vielleicht mal nach nem Makro schaun aber 80er Brennweite ist gut. Und die 28 vorne sind der Winkel, also das bedeutet, je kleiner die Zahl umso mehr vom Raum siehst du, oder? Ist ja fast schon wie ein Weitwinkel.

Und im Set mit Stativ, UV Filter, Tasche, Batterien, Objektiv, Filmen hat das ganze 350 euro gekostet. und das lohnt sich auch, da die Batterien auch geld kosten.


----------



## Edgecrusher (4. Oktober 2002)

vielen dank für die antworten, bloß hab ich jetzt eh in nächster zeit nicht vor, mir ne kamera zu kaufen weil ich bei uns daheim ne alte minolta 7000 von '88 gefunden hab.
die antworten waren trotzdem ziemlich lehrreich,

edge


----------



## AndiE (3. November 2003)

Hi edge,

solltest du geplant haben, jetzt doch eine Eos 300 zu kaufen, kann ich dir wärmstens diese ebay-Auktion empfehlen:

CANON EOS 300 (28-80mm) + Foto-Rucksack uvm.

Das Set enthält neben der so gut wie neuen und fast unbenutzten Kamera ein original 28-80er Canon-Objektiv, einen fast neuen Fotorucksack - ideal für Reisen -, einen Fernauslöser von Canon und Filmen... also ein echtes Super-Angebot.

Gruss, Andi


----------

